# Old Peg-Jump Game



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

Remember this kind of game? I was about 10 or so when a family friend was hospitalized for a week or so; someone brought him one of these games as a gift. It was beautiful, polished hardwood with shiny metal pins. He brought it out at his home, got me interested in it. Object is, to start with the middle hole vacant, then jump over one pin to the vacant hole, removing the pin jumped over. That move lease two adjacent holes vacant. Looking at that center hole, there are 4 possible first moves, see them?

Object is to wind up with one pin remaining in the middle hole. I tried, and did miserably, maybe 5 or 6 remaining pins all scattered around, no moves left! The guy proceeded to explain he spent several days mastering this dang game, and went ahead and PROVED it! That did it! I had him coach me until I could solve it too! I wonder if there may be an on-line version where one could try his/her skill at it?     imp


----------

